# Platinum Vision Manual



## eleven (Apr 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where i can download an instruction manual in English?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not much luck sadly but a very rough translation to get you started

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fviewer.zoho.com%2Fdocs%2Fg2bWbj&lp=de_en&btnTrUrl=Translate

This link will expire on Sunday


----------



## eleven (Apr 17, 2009)

That is a huge help. Thank you so much for the speedy reply.


----------

